# Mac'N Fattie Updated



## merkin (Mar 18, 2017)

I decided to put my kids lunch inside my fattie.  Rolled out a pound of hamburger and a pound of pan sausage.  Put in  mac'n cheese rolled her up all in the beautiful bacon lace.  I'll smoke it for a few hours had hopefully have some nice sliced pictures for you.













Resized_20170318_125522.jpeg



__ merkin
__ Mar 18, 2017


















Resized_20170318_125938.jpeg



__ merkin
__ Mar 18, 2017


















Resized_20170318_154529.jpeg



__ merkin
__ Mar 18, 2017


















goQ1xHuf-29916825.jpg



__ merkin
__ Mar 19, 2017


















Resized_20170318_190823_1489879114968.jpeg



__ merkin
__ Mar 19, 2017


















Resized_20170318_192135_1489879484334.jpeg



__ merkin
__ Mar 19, 2017






I think next time ill add some extra cheese in there.


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like a tasty start!


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Great idea!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

How'd it turn out? Looks tasty, nice weave!


----------



## merkin (Mar 19, 2017)

Just added some new pictures.  But it tasted great I jump the temp to 350 for the last 30 minutes to crisp up the bacon.


----------



## b-one (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like it turned out well!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks great! 

Point!


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks great merkin, way to go...


----------



## sauced (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks real good! I made one of these before and the Mrs. had a great suggestion, I added some homemade smoked gouda to the cheese blend for the mac & cheese. It was incredible!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

Not sure how I missed this, but I'm certain the kids loved it, as would I.  Mac and cheese goes great with most any meat!


----------



## geezer (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah I've got a 16 year old that would love this.


----------



## sauced (Mar 20, 2017)

Have also filled a fatty, for the adults, with Yukon gold mashed potatoes, added roasted garlic, sautéed mushrooms, some sour cream and a touch of truffle oil.

The kids, and even some of the adults attacked the mac & cheese fatty.


----------



## merkin (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah as it was smoking I realized "Crap I should have added some more cheese to this!".


----------

